# [SOLVED] UNINSTALL PROGRAM IN WINDOWS 8.1



## ibgyahoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I have Toshiba C50-b laptop just two weeks old with WINDOWS 8.1. Probably Java loaded into my laptop PRO-PC-CLEANER. Java was the latest that was updated in my PC.
I'm trying to uninstall PRO PC CLEANER. When I click on the uninstall button in the control panel uninstall programs screen I'm getting the following error message:
There is a problem with this windows installer package. A DLL required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel.
How can I get this DLL?
Please advise.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UNINSTALL PROGRAM IN WINDOWS 8.1*

Try the free version of Revo Uninstaller . . it gets most programs

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## ibgyahoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: UNINSTALL PROGRAM IN WINDOWS 8.1*

Thank you very much Rich, it worked very well.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UNINSTALL PROGRAM IN WINDOWS 8.1*

Great! . .


----------

